# Surrey (G&G) meet (today!!!)...



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Anyone got any preferred dates?

*Wed 1st Dec* might be ok for me... I'll try and be home for it, especially as it's _probably_ going to be the last one we can make 

Same place?
Christmas meal?


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Secret Santa?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

go on then. Why last ?


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

1st Dec is OK by me.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Coz we're moving - you're helping remember :wink:


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2004)

t7 said:


> Secret Santa?


How about Mrs Claus can she come please ?


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Not wanting to break with tradition.......

Maybe.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> Coz we're moving - you're helping remember


Doh ! - mind like a seive - age you see

James.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Should be ok for me. I'll have to come after football so won't be able to speak much -LOL.

No cheering at the back please...!!

Damian


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

I'd like to come too 

Nutts - I thought you lived in Leeds mate. When did you move down south?

T7 - you are moving out of Surrey? Where are you off to?

Dubcat


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I did live in Leeds Dubcat, but now live in Surrey. I'll be helping Lou (T7) move into our new home in Oxfordshire... I'm guessing you can fill in the gaps yourself 



Dubcat said:


> I'd like to come too
> 
> Nutts - I thought you lived in Leeds mate. When did you move down south?
> 
> ...


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

nutts said:


> I did live in Leeds Dubcat, but now live in Surrey. I'll be helping Lou (T7) move into our new home in Oxfordshire... I'm guessing you can fill in the gaps yourself
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ooooooooooooh congratulations  [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

Damn.. step away from the forum for a few months and you miss out on all the gossip :roll: 

See you both on December 1st in that case...


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

I know I haven't been around much but christ you kids move fast  .... Well done! :wink:


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

nutts said:


> Same place?


Does anybody know the postcode? God knows where I'll end up if I don't do a route planner :roll:


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Terri_TT said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > Same place?
> ...


Hi Terri_TT

It's at The Manor Inn, Guildford Road, Godalming. GU7 3BX

Hope to see you there.

Vic


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

ttvic said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> > nutts said:
> ...


Thanks for that ttvic  I'll be there as long as I can work out which way up the map has to go


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Presume we are still going ahead?!

Damian


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

afaik...


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

Is it ok if I bring my daughter alone with me ?  I need someone to keep me under control


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Of course...  I'm sure there is a play area in the garden outback :lol: :lol: I could push her on the swings :roll:


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

nutts said:


> Of course...  I'm sure there is a play area in the garden outback :lol: :lol: I could push her on the swings :roll:


 

I'll tell her :wink: She'll look forward to that 

Can I have a go too? :wink:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

What mums and daughters :roll: Well... that would be a first... oooops second


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Will be there - hobbling at the moment as fell over on the weekend  but i'll try to be brave

:roll:

oh and i wont be working late before someone says it... :wink:


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

coupe-sport said:


> oh and i wont be working late before someone says it... :wink:


naaaah that'll be phil :lol:


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

t7 said:


> coupe-sport said:
> 
> 
> > oh and i wont be working late before someone says it... :wink:
> ...


What are you on about? I only discovered the meaning of the word "sarcasm" the other day.

This is this evening, right?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Only for those that aren't working late or have something better to do... :wink:


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

nutts said:


> What mums and daughters :roll: Well... that would be a first... oooops second


I won't tell her that bit, it might scare her off  She's very shy and quiet :roll:

like her Mother


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

what time is the meet - and where?

D - what time are you turning up?


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Dubcat said:


> what time is the meet - and where?
> 
> D - what time are you turning up?


See above post for where and any time after 7.30pm


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

not going to make it tonight. maybe next time


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Dubcat,

Aiming to be there between 7.30 and 8.00 

Damian


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

phil said:


> not going to make it tonight. maybe next time


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

Thanks for a great evening [smiley=cheers.gif]

It was great to see you again Lou and it was really good to meet the rest of you 

When's the next one? 

:-*


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Very nice to meet you and your daughter Terri - hope you both weren't TOO bored with the guy talk!!! 

Mark & Lou - the end of an era! Lou you've been coming to the meets from the beginning so it'll be odd not to see you there in future! All the very best to the both of you for the move though.

Games room........hmmmmmm........cool! 


A centrallly heated garden and an outside beer tap would really impress me though :wink:

Damian


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

snaxo said:


> Very nice to meet you and your daughter Terri - hope you both weren't TOO bored with the guy talk!!!
> 
> Mark & Lou - the end of an era! Lou you've been coming to the meets from the beginning so it'll be odd not to see you there in future! All the very best to the both of you for the move though.
> 
> ...


May I also echo the above and wish all a Merry Christmas.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Hello Peeps - yep very good night and good to meet some new faces too :-*

Mark & Lou - good luck on your move. Looking forward to the M40 services meet :roll: :wink:

James.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Sorry I couldn't make it last night. Something else came up.
Good luck with the move M&L. Hope to catch you again some time.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Thanks guys and girls... kind words  We'll post up when the beer festival is or when the garden beer tap is planned for go-live 8)


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

A belated thanks for all your kind wishes.

We made it all in one piece (after the usual "we're not sure the money is going to go through today" dramas"). New house is fab but loads to do to get it sorted for Christmas. Had a great night out in one of the four village pubs on Sat though so bodes well for the future    
Oh and 1MB broadband installed by 10am this morning - well done BT! This place didnt even have BB until 25th Oct so a great result!!!

Anyhow will see you guys at a meet soon no doubt and if you can spare an hour while driving up the M40 give us a shout.

Lou


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

t7 said:


> A belated thanks for all your kind wishes.
> 
> We made it all in one piece (after the usual "we're not sure the money is going to go through today" dramas"). New house is fab but loads to do to get it sorted for Christmas. Had a great night out in one of the four village pubs on Sat though so bodes well for the future
> Oh and 1MB broadband installed by 10am this morning - well done BT! This place didnt even have BB until 25th Oct so a great result!!!
> ...


Good to hear everything went well with the house move 

Good luck and best wishes to you both for the future :-*

Hope to catch up again sometime 8)


----------

